# 60 second blower delay on heat pump



## IH784 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello, I have a Trane package unit. I think I have an issue. The fan on top of the unit comes on 30 seconds or a minute before the blower comes on and starts to push air through the vents. A 15 microfarad capacitor was metered to 13 microfarads and replaced with a known good (15 microfarad) capacitor. Is it normal for the fan to run before the condenser or blower motor turns on?


----------



## xtrmref64 (Mar 31, 2018)

IH784 said:


> Hello, I have a Trane package unit. I think I have an issue. The fan on top of the unit comes on 30 seconds or a minute before the blower comes on and starts to push air through the vents. A 15 microfarad capacitor was metered to 13 microfarads and replaced with a known good (15 microfarad) capacitor. Is it normal for the fan to run before the condenser or blower motor turns on?


Of course. Some manufacturers design it that way to prechill the evaporator so the initial burst of air comes out cooler. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------

